# Από την 4π στη ΣΕΛΕΝΑ ΕΚΔΟΤΙΚΗ… η απλήρωτη εργασία καλά κρατεί



## SMED (Jul 10, 2014)

*Από την 4π στη ΣΕΛΕΝΑ ΕΚΔΟΤΙΚΗ… η απλήρωτη εργασία καλά κρατεί*​
Προειδοποίηση: Ακολουθεί διδακτικό success story «υγιούς επιχειρηματικής ανάπτυξης».

Τα θλιβερά πεπραγμένα της αλήστου μνήμης εταιρείας 4π Ειδικές Εκδόσεις Α.Ε. είναι γνωστά και απασχόλησαν πολλάκις τον Σύλλογο στο παρελθόν. Γνωστές είναι επίσης οι εξελίξεις που έφεραν την εργοδοσία της 4π, με επικεφαλής τον κ. Θ. Σπίνουλα, να συνεχίζει σκιωδώς τη δράση της κάτω από άλλον εταιρικό μανδύα, αυτόν της ΣΕΛΕΝΑ ΕΚΔΟΤΙΚΗ Α.Ε. (http://www.selenapress.gr/), μεταφέροντας εκεί τις έντυπες εκδόσεις του πασίγνωστου περιοδικού _National Geographic_ (σχετικά με όλη την υπόθεση, δείτε αναλυτικά εδώ: http://www.smed.gr/2011/06/4.html). Αυτό που, αν και αναμενόμενο (καθότι πρώτα βγαίνει η ψυχή και μετά το χούι τέτοιων «υγιών επιχειρηματιών»), δεν ήταν γνωστό μέχρι σήμερα είναι ότι οι ίδιες αισχρές τακτικές της 4π με τις οποίες έμειναν τελικά απλήρωτοι, με οφειλές εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων ευρώ, πολλές δεκάδες εσωτερικοί και εξωτερικοί εργαζόμενοι της εταιρείας συνεχίζονται και στη ΣΕΛΕΝΑ ΕΚΔΟΤΙΚΗ, αφήνοντας ζοφερές υπόνοιες για το μέλλον…

Αυτή τη φορά, η υπόθεση αφορά οφειλές χιλιάδων ευρώ προς τους «εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες», μεταφραστές και επιμελητές, της σειράς _Εθνικό Ιστορικό Αρχείο_ (http://historyarchive.gr/) – έκδοσης του _National Geographic_, όπου εξακολουθούν να είναι υπεύθυνοι, όπως προαναφέραμε, οι γνωστοί μας από την 4π κ. Γ. Κοπελιάδης (ο οποίος εμφανίζεται ως διευθυντής) και Θ. Σπίνουλας (ο οποίος δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά, αλλά εκτελεί καταφανώς χρέη… αρχιδιευθυντή). Οι συνάδελφοι εργάστηκαν επί μήνες χωρίς να πληρώνονται, περιμένοντας να αρχίσουν να λαμβάνουν τις, ούτως ή άλλως πολύ χαμηλές, αμοιβές τους με την ολοκλήρωση της δουλειάς τους. Ακόμα όμως και αυτή η εξαιρετικά δυσβάσταχτη συμφωνία δεν τηρήθηκε από τους εργοδότες τους, με αποτέλεσμα σήμερα, αρκετούς μήνες μετά την παράδοση της δουλειάς (και την έκδοση των έργων), να μην τους έχει καταβληθεί ακόμα ούτε ευρώ.

Δύο από αυτές τις συναδέλφους απευθύνθηκαν ήδη στον Σύλλογο. Μαζί τους, ήρθαμε σε επαφή με τους εργοδότες τους, αρχικά με τους κκ. Σπίνουλα και Κοπελιάδη, και κατόπιν με τη γραμματεία της προέδρου της ΣΕΛΕΝΑ ΕΚΔΟΤΙΚΗ, της κ. Δ. Κορασίδη. Οι κκ. Σπίνουλας και Κοπελιάδης (με αυτή τη σειρά στην ιεραρχία, όπως δεν δυσκολευτήκαμε να διαπιστώσουμε) αρνήθηκαν να δεσμευτούν σε ημερομηνίες πληρωμής των συναδέλφων, παρά την αρχική τους υπόσχεση, με τον πρώτο μάλιστα να δίνει και ένα σόου εκνευρισμού, εμπάθειας, ακόμα και συνωμοσιολογίας («ποια συμφέροντα εξυπηρετείτε;»), όταν επιχειρήσαμε να τον συναντήσουμε εκ νέου για να τον ρωτήσουμε το αυτονόητο, γιατί αρνείται να τηρήσει, έστω, τον λόγο του. Τελικώς, η γραμματεία της προέδρου της ΣΕΛΕΝΑ ΕΚΔΟΤΙΚΗ όρισε ένα πρώτο χρονοδιάγραμμα πληρωμής των δύο συναδέλφων, ξεκινώντας από την τελευταία εβδομάδα του Ιουλίου, πριν κλείσει η εταιρεία για καλοκαίρι και παραπεμφθούν οι οφειλές στα πρωτοβρόχια και ακόμα παραπέρα.

Γνωρίζουμε ότι αρκετοί ακόμα συνάδελφοι βρίσκονται στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση, των απλήρωτων «εξωτερικών συνεργατών» ενός διδύμου που, αφού έβαλε λουκέτο σε μία (δική του) εταιρεία, λειτουργεί τώρα με τον ίδιο ακριβώς επαίσχυντο τρόπο κάτω από την προστασία μιας εταιρείας άλλων (η οποία, βέβαια, κάθε άλλο παρά άμοιρη ευθυνών είναι για τη σημερινή κατάσταση). Γνωρίζουμε επίσης πολύ καλά ότι, στις παρούσες συνθήκες, απέναντι σε τέτοιους εργοδότες, όσοι συνάδελφοι δεν διεκδικήσουν σθεναρά τα δεδουλευμένα τους δεν αποκλείεται να βρεθούν αργά ή γρήγορα στην ίδια θέση με τους επί χρόνια πλέον απλήρωτους εργαζόμενους, εσωτερικούς και εξωτερικούς, της 4π. Γι’ αυτό καλούμε όλους τους απλήρωτους συναδέλφους που εργάστηκαν για τη σειρά _Εθνικό Ιστορικό Αρχείο_ της ΣΕΛΕΝΑ ΕΚΔΟΤΙΚΗ, αλλά και για όποιους άλλους τίτλους σχετίζονται με τις εκδόσεις του _National Geographic_, να έρθουν άμεσα σε επαφή με τον Σύλλογο: είναι ζήτημα αξιοπρέπειας όλων μας.


----------



## rogne (Oct 31, 2014)

Όπως φαίνεται, μία από τα ίδια (όπου "ίδια", βλ. εδώ): http://www.espit.gr/?p=5046



> Η ΕΣΠΗΤ ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΕΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ «ΣΕΛΕΝΑ ΕΚΔΟΤΙΚΗ Α.Ε.»
> 
> «Στον αέρα» βρί­σκο­νται εξή­ντα περί­που εργα­ζό­με­νοι στην ΣΕΛΕΝΑ ΕΚΔΟΤΙΚΗ ΑΕ, καθώς πριν από λίγες ημέ­ρες βρέ­θη­καν αντι­μέ­τω­ποι με δικα­στικό επι­με­λητή και αστυ­νο­μι­κούς, που εκτε­λώ­ντας δικα­στική από­φαση υπέρ προ­μη­θευτή, ήρθαν να κατα­σχέ­σουν υπο­λο­γι­στές και άλλον εξο­πλι­σμό, ένα­ντι οφει­λών της εται­ρείας της τάξης των 200.000 ευρώ. Αφού κατά­σχε­σαν και λίγες χιλιά­δες ευρώ από το ταμείο της εται­ρείας, επέ­στρε­ψαν την επό­μενη ημέρα τους υπο­λο­γι­στές…
> 
> ...


----------

